# OMG LOL @ iGuy iPod Case



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

<A HREF="http://www.speckproducts.com/iguy.html">Now I have seen everything.</A>

<IMG SRC="http://www.speckproducts.com/images/iguy-d-3.jpg">


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

LOL
and the real reason why they designed it


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

it looks like he's going to the bathroom.

This is possibly the weirdest iPod accessory ever (and there's been some doozys)


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

CarbonKen said:


> it looks like he's going to the bathroom.


Umm... or something...

But I'm with you one the strange part. Good thing they didn't launch this on April 1.

Edit: Can't believe my 400th post was on this. Sheesh.


----------



## oryxbiker (Nov 29, 2001)

i'd buy it....


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

oryxbiker said:


> i'd buy it....


Oh don't get me wrong, I'm sure we're already placing our order with Speck.

It's just... weird.

I'd love to see it in person.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2005)

Yes, I fully agree... this I must see in person to believe  April 1 would have been a bad day to release this one hehe.


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

jonmon said:


> LOL
> and the real reason why they designed it


OMG, that's HILARIOUS! i think i'll buy the iPod just so i can buy and use this case!


----------



## picxpert (May 19, 2005)

I'd buy one of those, for sure.

I will not, however, spend $14 to ship it to Canada via UPS (so that's another, what, $30 to cross the border?)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2005)

We do in fact have them on order. We are anticipating them arriving by the second week of June.

Retail price $49.95

Hours of iGuy fun - priceless.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

Only a matter of time, with iPods being as popular as they are, I guess...

iPod mini owners rejoice! The "mini iGuy" is coming in June.

The word "guy" has now lost all significance to me...weird...


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> We do in fact have them on order. We are anticipating them arriving by the second week of June.
> 
> Retail price $49.95
> 
> Hours of iGuy fun - priceless.


ouch ... didn't know it be that expensive for a case. but i guess if i classify it as a toy, it's justifiable, since i've spent more on that for toys in the past!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

He looks fun!


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

The iPod is taking a crap.

Looks like a white Gumby had all his innards removed and replaced with an iPod.

WHAT?! Did I read that correctly?! 50 BUCKS?!

Sounds like a waste of money to me. Who would buy that? Please, nobody answer that question with an enthusiastic, "I would!"

This further proves my theory that Mac products are strictly for the rich or royally insane.

Now the real question is, which of the two best represents you?


----------



## picxpert (May 19, 2005)

I will readily admit to being royally insane. Those who know me, of course, don't need to hear me say that.

Besides, it'd make a cool Cublicle decoration - and my cube's kinda bare right now (save for all the work stuff, of course)


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

The iGuy is weird yes ... but very cool (and will sell). Just think how much people (OK, me) pay for iSkin products. Cases are not that cheap and this one is not just a case, it's a stand as well!

I'll bet (although not with my iPod) that if you did a bunch of drop tests with different cases, that the iGuy would offer the most protection compared to the other rubberized cases out there.

All that and you can hang your keys on him too (or have him hold your cell phone/Blackberry/Palm).


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

But 50 bucks man! That's almost 60 after taxes!!! 57 to be exact!

I am just a student. I can't afford to spend 50 bucks on silly things like that. Wait a second, why am I complaining? I have no intentions of ever owning an iPod.

Still, 50 bucks!!!


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

Although a somewhat...interesting...idea, I think I agree with Elias on this one, $57 after taxes is alot for a somewhat novelty item. I think I would expect it to be a more mature item for that much, possibly something that was really nicely designed, and would go with the decor or something, whereas this reminds me of those novelty pen holders that are soccer balls or something that are amusing for awhile, but then you realize they're pretty ugly and don't go with the decor in the room.


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Now if it sold for a more realistic price of 10-15 bucks it would make sense to purchase it.

But there is only a buck worth of material in there if that and I doubt the production costs on those things is anymore than a couple bucks. They can easily sell those for 10-15!


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

i think the guy isn't expecting to sell many, and the price is so high because the setup/mold charges (which can be quite high) are prorated across a relatively small production run. i know dies for injection molding are prohibitively expensive. not sure if the iguy is injection molded or not, or how they get the wire inside. anybody know?


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

I figure the production run on this will be in the thousands.


----------



## picxpert (May 19, 2005)

Let's not forget the store's markup (accounting classes give the example of 100%, and given the massive overhead associated with retail*, that's not hard to imagine, nor to justify), the distributor (probably another 100%), and Speck themselves (maybe another 100%), that leaves probably $6CAD going to manufacturing. Consumer goods are weird that way.

* - remember, salaries, rent, repairs, utilities, and damaged goods all come out of, in this case, $25 per. That'll reduce the actual profit margin rather quickly.


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

Hey I didn't say it would sell to the usual ehMac crowd of el cheapos (of which, I hasten to add, I am a charter member) I just said it would sell b/c it's cool, it's different and it's not out of line with charges for other iPod cases.


----------



## picxpert (May 19, 2005)

Hey, guys from Carbon... do you have these in yet?


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

That "thing" reminds me of gumbi


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2005)

*iGuy*



picxpert said:


> Hey, guys from Carbon... do you have these in yet?


Not yet. Don't fear though. We have placed our orders, and are eagerly awaiting iGuy's arrival.

We anticipate iGuy arriving by June 13. If all goes well, he'll be on hand for the ribbon cutting ceremony at our new Kitchener-Waterloo store June 18. We have received advanced notification though that iGuy is demanding a personal trailer and salad bar.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2005)

iGuy has arrived! We have 7 in stock currently.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2005)

RicktheChemist said:


> So no modelling for iGuy? Could not get a runway to walk down?


I could almost see iGuy on carbonation.com as the online spokes person LOL. I'm iGuy, damnit... I may not be green like my cousin Gumby, but I'm just as much fun!!


----------

